# Personal defense handgun for my wife



## blackdog3 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am looking to purchase a handgun for my wife and would like a little help on choosing the correct weapon. I own an XDm 4.5 in 9mm and it doesnt fit her hand to well. What we are looking for is...

something a little more compact
easy to operate
safe to operate for someone new to handguns
as far as caliber goes, something that is going to get the job done if and when needed


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There is only one way to proceed:
Take your wife to a shooting facility where you can rent time on a whole bunch of different guns, and let her try as many different pistols as you can afford to rent. The gun you buy for her has to be comfortable to her hands, and she has to be able to do all of the necessary manipulations, all by herself. (Don't take it out of her hands and do it for her.)
If there is no such facility near you, at least go to a gun shop, and let her try holding and manipulating as many different new and used pistols as they have. Go for fit and comfort.

Jean and I are fortunate in having something of a personal "arsenal" of pistols, both our own purchases and bequests from friends and relatives. Jean is a very small, slightly-built woman. So far, she has found that:
• The most comfortable pistol to shoot is one of my full-size, .45 ACP 1911s, but it's just too big for her to carry.
• The most comfortable-to-carry pistol is our Kel-Tec P3AT, but she cannot reliably rack its slide. She can shoot it well, but shooting it is not a comfortable proposition.
• She can easily manipulate our S&W .38 Special J-frame snubbie revolver, and she can shoot it well enough, but it does not conceal well, and shooting it is not comfortable.
• It may be that our Colt's Pocket Model "hammerless" .380 is her best choice. It's easy and comfortable to shoot, it conceals well, and she can just barely reliably rack its slide.
Only time will tell.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Steve's right... Best is to have her actually shoot as many appropriate-size guns as you can in order to see what she likes and what she can handle recoil-wise and (in the automatic realm) slide-racking-wise. It doesn't take a genius to figure out that she'll probably end up with one of these three: 9mm auto, .380 auto, .38 revolver. Have fun at the range/gun store. I'd especially guide her towards checking out the Kahr CW9 9mm and/or the Walther PPS 9mm. These two are nearly identical in dimensions, reliability, cost, and quality and are popular middle-of-the-road single-stack defensive autos. If she doesn't mind snappy recoil and really wants to go for small size, the Ruger LCP .380 and the Kahr PM9 9mm are very popular and recommended but just keep in mind that they're not range guns... they're specifically for CCW.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Ask her what she wants.

Why do guys assume they know better?

AFS


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I got a USP45 for my wife...best trade I've ever made...LOL


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Take my wife...Please!" (with thanks to Henny Youngman)


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Take my wife...Please!" (with thanks to Henny Youngman)


Steve,
Please send photos and specifications. I may be interested if she gets the house.
Eli :smt083


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Steve has some great advice in his post. 

About a year ago, my wife told me that she wanted something that she could carry. I immediately bought her the LCR. She wasn't comfortable racking a slide, and I thought the LCR would fit the bill perfectly. 

She hates the recoil with the LCR. She has shot more, and is now more comfortable with my other guns. The LCR may be on its way out of the safe soon since I like the idea of consolidating to one caliber.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

EliWolfe said:


> Steve,
> Please send photos and specifications...
> Eli :smt083


Of which, Eli? The house or the pistol? :smt002


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Of which, Eli? The house or the pistol? :smt002


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol: Thanks, I needed that! Laughter in short supply nowadays.
Eli


----------



## swampdoc (Jan 15, 2011)

*Choosing a handgun*

Having taught dozens of novices how to shoot, I agree with letting them choose the caliber and type, whether its a Single-action or Double-action or Semi-auto or a Baseball bat. But at least explain to them that although most women can't stand much recoil,and they most definitely cannot stand muzzle blast, that some recoil is going to be present in any arm thats capable of being effective. Muzzle blast on the otherhand is the reason that i always start them out with a 45 ACP and lighter bullets, or a 44 Special saving the 9mm or the 357 for last. But it always surprises me how much many of them love a double-action 22 Magnum. So my next training gun addition is going to be a Kel-Tek PMR 30


----------



## swampdoc (Jan 15, 2011)

*First Gun*

All of my children began shooting at four years old, with 22's and muzzleloaders. And at eight; They began shooting handguns. But my second son Jake, loved my Blackhawk so much that I offered to get him one, but he'd been doing some research on his own, and wanted a T.C. Contender with a 357 Heavy Match barrel. Jake was ten at the time, and he got his Contender!!!! No matter how much you may want to steer Her to the type of gun you prefer...You'll be wasting your money... let her choose her own gun, and if it turns out that she decides that she wants one like yours... still let it be Her choice, or she'll never use it!


----------



## dexcop (Feb 4, 2011)

:mrgreen::mrgreen: I see a lot of guns mentioned.,but she has little experience with a gun. The easiest thing to look at is a revolver. No slide to jam , no slide to rack( that she can't hold on to) . Just point and pull the trigger. I just bought my wife a new LCR She loves it and the trigger is easy for her.She is not a strong woman and is (you didn't hear this from me) in her 70's Try a few revolvers. OH by the way, you can stick it in your pocket when she lets you:smt083.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

When My wife wanted a gun we went through my shooting vault and found what she liked in her hand. Next day we went to the range and she shot the ones she had selected. Of course she liked the "little-bitty cute" guns IE Keltec PF 9 and .32 acp, and all the snubnose airweight revolvers until she shot them. In the end she decided she wanted a Walther PPK in .32 acp. she didn'y like the recoil from the .380. She still tell everybody I was mean I made here learn how to shot it, clean it, maintain it, clear jams, ect. and shoot 500 rounds practice before I let her have it.


----------

